# Does anyone need their trophies mounted?



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Well i've finally invested in all the things I need to get started in my home. I can do all game, except waterfowl. I have however sent in my application for the waterfowl permit. So soon enough I'll be able to start. I will not be charging for the time I will put into the mount, I will only charge for the materials I will use. I am looking for good clients that I can start doing work for. You will be impressed with your mount, there is no doubt about it. Shipping back to you will not need to be paid until your trophy is completed. Let me know what you want mounted and when you would like it back and I'll be able to work with you. I will have some questions for you so be ready to answer them. If it is easier for you You can contact me on my cell phone. nineonetwofoursixthreethreeeightzeroone.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

If I pop a coyote this fall with my bow, you will be getting a call!

You should have some photos of your work available.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

You can’t be serious? Doing mounts for strangers all of the country, for FREE? Why would you even entertain that idea? I can’t even comprehend why someone would do such a thing, but my guess is you have almost no experience. I’d strongly suggest you rethink this idea.


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

I agree....time is money! All the time spent away from FAMILY and friends and your own personal activities should be compensated for. Anyone with a business knows this! There is absolutely no way I would ever NOT charge for my time. Even if they just paid you for the materials, you are losing money on shipping, power, water, other supplies that go with the process of taxidermy.....like paper towels, etc. Those little things add up.....in a hurry!!! Like M.Magis suggested, you really need to rethink this one!!

And you'll piss off every other taxidermist out there.......


----------



## ColoCompound (Oct 27, 2009)

If he is looking to get some experience, he can't get it without work. The 'client' would be taking the chance that his new taxidermist will screw up his prized mount, or go under and take the mount and money with him. The upside is the client could save some money for the risk. How much money saved would be the deciding factor I imagine.

New companies do this all the time. Break even for a while in order to get your name out there. I hope it works for him. If I put my tag on a large elk, I may help a fellow leatherneck out.


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

I understand what you are saying....but, doing work for basically less than cost is crazy! We did the same thing, as far as a "new taxidermist" price. The first year it was a price then went up $40 bucks the next year. Those first year clients get the original price as a thank you for repeat business. However, material and TIME was more than covered in the first year price. New companies do not do that....they wouldn't last 6 months. You have to make a profit to keep the doors open, but shouldn't rip people off by over charging on anything. 

Your prices should be competitive with other taxidermist in your area. If you underprice yourself, people think you aren't real good. If you overprice yourself, you won't get enough business to stay open. Find the happy medium price....the price that says, you know what I'm a pretty good taxidermist and I want your business. 

You get what you pay for. If I paid $500+ for a deer head, it better look like $500+......If I paid $100 for one, well I wouldn't expect much.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

ManHunterUSMC said:


> You will be impressed with your mount, there is no doubt about it.


See, nothing to worry about.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I see this sired up a lot of people. I will account for all my materials needed. The price of the materials that I buy have the shipping factored in. The client pays shipping to me, and back to him as well. Time is money, but I am receiving a paycheck. I do have extra time on my hands and I don't plan on taking of 30 customers by the end of this year. I have a bow hunting club here that will obviously help me. I have retired and active duty veterans that will love to help me. And if I mess something up, I will fix it in a timely manner. 

I am doing this for experience so when I get out of my Marine Corps I will be able to start with experience and I wont have to charge little to nothing for my first custumers. I'm sure not everyone will agree with this, but for those who give me a chance to work with their trophies I will make sure they are satisfied. I take care of my family just fine without this Taxidermy business, so I just need time to make sure I know how to do things right. I'm sure I can count on all you taxidermist on here and other websites, and taxidermist near where I live to help me if I have any questions. 

Now to my future customers. Thank you, for the time and money you will spend, investing in my future as a taxidermist. To all the professional taxidermist that do not agree with what I am offering, I hope you will still find the time to answer a question or two if I have it. This is a trade that needs to be around for years. If a "new guy" wants to try hard to become a professional I don't see why you would bash his idea on the first try. Thanks everyone. Your posts keep me at the top so customers can find me.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

You do this type of thing for only a handful of friends or family, that understands up front that you are only learning. You absolutely do *NOT *do it for strangers. And, how can you promise a person that they'll be satisfied, and then claim you're doing it to learn? If you follow through with this you could very well get youself into such a disastrous hole you may never dig out. But it's up to you.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Very true, promising someone will be satisfied might not be thr right thing to do. Everyone has different views on a nice piece of art.

But I will do my best and if I get held up I wont hesitate to phone a friend. Not many of my friends and family even hunt so I'm turning to my online family. I have high hopes and one of them is to not dig a hole too deep to get out of. I hope people will see I'm trying to make it easy for them to get a mount, I don't care if it's not easy for me, I'll be doing this at home, and my family will be with me. This can also go for any taxidermist out there, if you need anything done, send it to me and I'll help. I'm planning on doing 6-8 projects between now and the time I get out. The first eight will be the only mounts I work on, and once I'm done all I will need is a time and a place to start my business. Again thanks for the adivse everyone.


----------



## ColoCompound (Oct 27, 2009)

People will always get fired up when their cash cow is threatened. ArcheryTalk has a ton of traffic and there is money to be made on that traffic. Case in point are the two taxidermists who are trying to put this guy down for offering a service here that could potentially take business from them. This sort of break even pricing is done all the time, in all forms of business. Car dealerships offer leader prices on a few cars as break even deals in order to get people in the door. Stores do the same thing. Companies often run this sort of deal in order to get their name into a certain market. I just did so last year by building several dental/medical's at cost in order to get our name into that market. Guess what type of builds now occupy the majority of our time? This is hardly a new concept, nor is it a new concept that people with something to gain will attempt to sling mud at the new company looking to take a bit of their market share away. That too happens in all forms of business.

Jarhead, my only advice to you as you start something new with a forum presence is NOT to get involved in the mudslinging trash talk in this forum. Remain professional, even when those around you are not and clients will notice and respond accordingly. Forums can be fun with all the trash talking keyboard warriors, but if it's your business.....do not sink to that level. I would also create a new login with your business name and toss the forum the few bucks they require for you to be an AT sponsor like baldyhunter, onestringer, battledrum etc. It's a lot more inspiring to know the company you are sending money to isn't just a free signature without contact info. Put your location in your profile so people reading your posts know where you are. Again, credibility. Under no circumstances should you ever put down a competitor. It makes you look small...see a few posts above for proof of that. Let your work speak for itself and clients will talk it up enough for you. See BaldyHunter's string business for proof of that.

You have a head start on business already because the Corps has taught you that defeat is not an option, even if it means very long days and personal sacrifice. Most momma's boys have never and will never learn that. They feel entitled to make 'what everyone else is making' before they have put the time in to acquire the knowledge and reputation that their competition already has. You seem to have the right idea....your time isn't worth anything until you prove that it is. That proof is in the work you put out, so put in the extra time and make certain everything that goes out the door with your name on it is something to be proud of. My company's greatest references are the ones we didn't make much money on. They know they got a deal...and they responded by getting us more work. 

Stepping over a dollar to pick up a nickel is the American way...you've seen proof of it in this thread....but it's not the right way. YOU have to invest in your company before anyone else will...and if you do so, it will pay off far greater than the few bucks you overlooked in the beginning. As I said, if I get a big 'un, I'll send it your way. Get the waterfowl permit and I'll send you the next wood duck I drop as well..hell I guess I could send you a mallard or two just for practice if you like. US Fish and Wildlife says it's going to be a record year!


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Something to think about. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

You are welcome BoxerJake! 

Thank you ColoCompound. I will take all the advise you've given me and put it to good use. 

A smile goes a long way!


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

ColoCompound said:


> People will always get fired up when their cash cow is threatened. ArcheryTalk has a ton of traffic and there is money to be made on that traffic. Case in point are the two taxidermists who are trying to put this guy down for offering a service here that could potentially take business from them. This sort of break even pricing is done all the time, in all forms of business. Car dealerships offer leader prices on a few cars as break even deals in order to get people in the door. Stores do the same thing. Companies often run this sort of deal in order to get their name into a certain market. I just did so last year by building several dental/medical's at cost in order to get our name into that market. Guess what type of builds now occupy the majority of our time? This is hardly a new concept, nor is it a new concept that people with something to gain will attempt to sling mud at the new company looking to take a bit of their market share away. That too happens in all forms of business.
> 
> Jarhead, my only advice to you as you start something new with a forum presence is NOT to get involved in the mudslinging trash talk in this forum. Remain professional, even when those around you are not and clients will notice and respond accordingly. Forums can be fun with all the trash talking keyboard warriors, but if it's your business.....do not sink to that level. I would also create a new login with your business name and toss the forum the few bucks they require for you to be an AT sponsor like baldyhunter, onestringer, battledrum etc. It's a lot more inspiring to know the company you are sending money to isn't just a free signature without contact info. Put your location in your profile so people reading your posts know where you are. Again, credibility. Under no circumstances should you ever put down a competitor. It makes you look small...see a few posts above for proof of that. Let your work speak for itself and clients will talk it up enough for you. See BaldyHunter's string business for proof of that.
> 
> ...


You clearly don’t have any idea what you’re talking about. I don’t know who you think would be threatened or why. But rest assured, he’s not a threat to any real taxidermists, not what so ever. My warning is simply to save him an enormous headache, period. If you want to contribute to his failure, feel free. But don’t pretend you know what you’re taking about in regards to taxidermy, because it’s clear you don’t.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Lets all just let go of the animosity. I am allowed to post here and I would like for this to be more of an information sharing thread. Taxidermist can help me become better by having a quick way to get a hold of me to help me out. And my customers can get a hold of me with any ideas they have about their mounts. Thanks everyone! Especially ColoCompound and Double S!


----------



## ColoCompound (Oct 27, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> You clearly don’t have any idea what you’re talking about. I don’t know who you think would be threatened or why. But rest assured, he’s not a threat to any real taxidermists, not what so ever. My warning is simply to save him an enormous headache, period. If you want to contribute to his failure, feel free. But don’t pretend you know what you’re taking about in regards to taxidermy, because it’s clear you don’t.


It is human nature to believe that what you do is next to impossible to learn and nobody could ever follow in your footsteps unless you personally showed them how. Perhaps you are the first person in history to be correct in your assumption, but I doubt it. I don't claim to know taxidermy...but anything that is taught in a 3 week course can be learned by other means (including home study and practice)...whether your pride accepts that fact or not. You clearly have never seen a marine who has set his mind to accomplish something. Such a mindset has accomplished far more than taxidermy I assure you.


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

Not once did I put him down for his idea. It's a great idea to work for free....would I do it, not in a million years. However, I have to make a profit doing what I do or my kids go hungry. I have to depend on my customers to do their business with me and I'm thankful that I have a great customer base. Do I charge them outrageous prices? Hell NO! I wouldn't be in business. Do I charge fair prices, give them outstanding service, and treat them right? You dang right!! 

To the OP, if you can do it, go for it. I would practice, practice, practice on my personal stuff or close friends stuff. Get it done, post pics on here or on your own website, THEN I would try to drum up business from other people around the country. 

To ColoCompound, glad to know that there is someone like you out there! Keeps all us real business people on our toes!


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

And post up some pics now, so that everyone else can see your what work you can do. You may end up with more business than you can stand!


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

In a few weeks I will put some pictures up I havn't started anything yet, but when I do pictures are coming up! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I will say this, if your heart and soul go into building the business, you will go far. I personally would start out just absorbing and learning everything you can on the animals you intend to work with. In this business, it is not just putting a cape on a form. Take some courses, and invest in yourself first. You will be happy you did. I have been doing this professionally and fulltime for about 15 years now, and wouldn't change a thing. However, it's a long road ahead, and time with your family(if you have one) will be put to the ultimate test. It won't be banker's hours when season rolls in. During season, I have worked around the clock to get wts caped and prepped for my tanneries. Clients trophies are my first priority, and I thank God I have a loving family that understands it has to come first most of the time. Take your time and learn all you can. Building a good group of clients takes years of dedication and high quality work. I wish you all the best and good luck in your adventure.


----------



## lightning6051 (Jul 21, 2011)

I just was wondering what you are going to do when you get involved and you run into a prob? How are you going to fix it if you dont know how? You did not just get a gun handed to you when you joined the marines . You had to be trained on how to use it the right way , all aspects of being in the service is training right? So why would you train on someone elses stuff?Why not do your own or buy some skins ? Cause no offence What the hell are you going to do when you mess up someones bear or other animal that they paid big bucks to kill? You might be setting your self up for a beat down or possibly a trip to small claims court. Ive been full time for 16 years and any full time taxidermist will tell you that it takes time and alot of hard work to get were their at in this buisness and be profitable . free does not pay the rent. I do agree with matt D on his post also you better have a understanding family? But on the other hand you might make the other taxidermist happy cause they get the money for fixing your work. I just dont understand why so many people are ignorant to the fact about what it takes to be a taxidermist . I agree also with M .Magis that guy has no idea what he is talking about . I just hope you have the cash and the credit to do these things you talk about . Good Luck!


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I'm sure it takes a lot of time to get where you boys are, and I have already taken classes at home and worked on my own capes that I have bought with my money. I have practiced with upland game and have even started carving my own bird manikins I have done enough to feel like I'm ready to take on customers. Thank all of you for your kind words, and I'll take the negativity with a grain of salt because I can understand how someone charging enough to make a living would be upset for someone to just take their business away. But have a great night everyone. I hope we can talk in the morning.


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

ColoCompound said:


> It is human nature to believe that what you do is next to impossible to learn and nobody could ever follow in your footsteps unless you personally showed them how. Perhaps you are the first person in history to be correct in your assumption, but I doubt it. I don't claim to know taxidermy...but anything that is taught in a 3 week course can be learned by other means (including home study and practice)...whether your pride accepts that fact or not. You clearly have never seen a marine who has set his mind to accomplish something. Such a mindset has accomplished far more than taxidermy I assure you.


What the heck are you talking about? I never even suggested he couldn't learn taxidermy. You're reading what you want instead of what is written. 
BTW, taxidermy isn't learned in a 3 week course.  Those classes just get ones feet wet. 
My ONLY point, which I thought was fairly simple to understand, was that you don't do work for free to learn for *strangers*. That is a disaster waiting to happen. I'd venture that most of us learned in a very similar way, but we did it for for friends and family. Next time you decide you need to make disparaging remarks about someone, make sure you're clear about what you're talking about.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

So has anyone got anything this year yet? I've heard of a few seasons in AZ have opened.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

First off, Thank you for your service in the USMC.

Next, something you might want to look into...

www.taxidermy.net - visit their forum.
all the answers you would ever need can be found there. Truely a great place to learn taxidermy..
also, they have a classifieds ad section, where many times animals are donated to beginners for the cost of shipping... 
it might be worthy to pay that minimal fee, to do work on some pieces that are NOT other peoples prized trophys (while you are learning)
it will take more than 8 mounts to get good.. 

and to top it off, everything that you complete will be for yourself, which you can then start a showroom with, because 99% of the hunters out there will not give you the trush without seeing your work upfront..


all in all, good luck with the business, and if you have any questions i would do MY best to help with some answers... but definately check out taxidermy.net if you havn't already.

-Jay


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you JerseyJay. Taxidermy.net is pretty awesome.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Since you are a rookie, I would certainly not send you a booner. But if I bag something average, I'll send it to ya just so you have something to work on. I might not even want it back. Just pictures to see how you did. Then you could sell it to a wannabe hunter on ebay and make yourself some money. Why should a cape end up in the trash if this guy wants it. Lets hook a brother up guys.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks P&Y
I'm not asking for 180 class wts a trophy to me is truly anything taken while hunting. Even quail with my recurve, to me are considered trophies. So thank you P&Y I would love your help!

Christian


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I love the idea here. I dont have a business degree so I cant say how well the idea works, but i sure hope it works for him.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, in all honesty, what M.Magis was saying is true. You could get yourself in quite a pickle if someone sends you a very personal tophy and you screw it up. I know more about taxidermy than i care to admit. And just taking classes doesn't cut it. It takes alot of practice and some natural talent. But I think the OP should have been a little more clear in what he wanted sent to him. On the other hand, anybody who shot a once in a lifetime buck and sent it to a rookie to mount for free would need there head examined. So it goes both ways. I think we can get some stuff to this guy and see what he'smade of without ruining a true wallhanger .:grouphug:


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

How about a few pictures of the things you have practiced on so far ????? Maybe give the people a little taste of your talents you have aquired so far! I do mostly birds and have been doing so for 20 years (I worked with an old school taxidermist for about a year, and then started my own work). I felt more comfortable buying my own specimens, and figuring out what worked for me ! After entering a few competeions, and learning quite a bit, and yes having my feelings hurt a few times, only then did I take on customers. As far as working for free, never happened, even my teacher paid me to help him get caught up (It wasnt alot, but I was making some money to buy my own specimens and tools).


----------



## ColoCompound (Oct 27, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> What the heck are you talking about? I never even suggested he couldn't learn taxidermy. You're reading what you want instead of what is written.
> BTW, taxidermy isn't learned in a 3 week course.  Those classes just get ones feet wet.
> My ONLY point, which I thought was fairly simple to understand, was that you don't do work for free to learn for *strangers*. That is a disaster waiting to happen. I'd venture that most of us learned in a very similar way, but we did it for for friends and family. Next time you decide you need to make disparaging remarks about someone, make sure you're clear about what you're talking about.


I'm not sure why you and the other Negative Nancy are so up in arms. The poster never asked for anyone to send him a record animal to mount. He didnt misrepresent his skill level (as is often done). He stated his purpose and asked if others wanted to send him some practice. 

If his doing so threatens you so much that you have to resort to such negative attacks on him, your problems are deeper than his new venture. Just because you learned a certain way doesn't mean he has to follow in your footsteps. 

If you think his way is a bad idea...then don't send him a cape. Simple as that. But acting like a jerk isn't going to win you any clients. You can't steal any if his either since he doesn't have any....so relax Francis, you're not impressing anyone. 

It seems to me the only ones throwing excrement around here are those with a financial interest in doing so.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

I will be shooting a few does (hopefully) come October...

What will the total price be if I just want a doe mount done? I will send you the cape, and you said just pay for the form, etc.

I would like a doe mount and then you could have some good practice too. You end up having some troubles, no harm done. I just pitch the doe capes anyway.

Let me know a final total...PM me if you want. This would be great!


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Sent you a PM Jeffress77. I hope you have fun smokin' those does with the Bowtech! 150+ what ever McKenzie decides to charge for shipping. I hate that they charge twice, if any Taxidermist out there know where I can get the same quality products with shipping added in at check out let me know.


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll def. start posting pics once I get my manikin for the fallow deer I'm working on right now. All I've done so far to it is rehydrate it and I've started sewing up a few holes and trying to sew up the holes in the ears. The Fallow cape was tanned a few years ago, and had some dry rot on the nose. But I'll get him fixed right up. Thanks for reading everyone.


----------



## luverofthebow (May 18, 2008)

ColoCompound said:


> I'm not sure why you and the other Negative Nancy are so up in arms. The poster never asked for anyone to send him a record animal to mount. He didnt misrepresent his skill level (as is often done). He stated his purpose and asked if others wanted to send him some practice.
> 
> If his doing so threatens you so much that you have to resort to such negative attacks on him, your problems are deeper than his new venture. Just because you learned a certain way doesn't mean he has to follow in your footsteps.
> 
> ...


A financial interest.....you're kidding right?!? 

The only thing that is going on here is that you, sir, are half skimming a response and obviously taking it completely out of context. The only thing given was constructive criticism. 

And as far as his skill level goes, he never, not once stated his skill level in his opening statement. He stated that he could do ANY animal, except waterfowl, (waiting on license), and that he wanted a person to send their "trophies" to him for a mount that the person wouldn't be disappointed in. Only when ask for pictures to be posted did he say that he hadn't started anything. So yeah, in my opinion, he did misrepresent his ability.

Nobody has been negative or said that they wouldn't help the guy out....in fact, we've helped by giving him sound business advice, some are sending him capes. I think all in all, we were all looking out for his best interest. And as far as a financial interest, I have no finacial interest in other people's business whether they be 2 doors down or 600 miles away. 

There is no animation to words written on a screen. It can be completely taken the wrong way because someone forgot to put an exclamation point or a smiley face at the end of the sentence. 

It seems to me that you are the only one up in arms about it. :wink:

Signed, 
NN


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

I never ment to mislead anyone. And I have said that by trophy I ment anything taken. I hope everyone is satisfied with the mount I will make fore them in the future. I have a fallow that I'm working on rehydrating and sewing up the holes in the ears and as soon as the manikin gets in and I do the clay work on it I will post pictures for criticism and I plan on getting plenty from ATers and Taxi.net guys. I've also got a change out head on the way and I will be practicing over and over on that. 

Thanks for the business advise everyone. I have made up my price list already for mounts I will be doing close to home, and I think everyone should know I am only doing this for AT and Athens Archery .com'ers just as a thank you for all the good archery advise I've recieved over the time I've been on. But this wont go on forever, just until I get out of the USMC. 

Christian


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

ColoCompound said:


> I'm not sure why you and the other Negative Nancy are so up in arms. The poster never asked for anyone to send him a record animal to mount. He didnt misrepresent his skill level (as is often done). He stated his purpose and asked if others wanted to send him some practice.
> 
> If his doing so threatens you so much that you have to resort to such negative attacks on him, your problems are deeper than his new venture. Just because you learned a certain way doesn't mean he has to follow in your footsteps.
> 
> ...


And once again, you’re showing your backside. None of us care to see it again. You either can’t or won’t understand what’s being said. I have zero financial interest, I have a job. I don’t understand where that’s even coming from. I guess it’s your lack of comprehension coming through. I never made any “negative attacks” towards the OP, only you since you continually make ridiculous comments. Remind us again why you’re here? All you’ve done is derail his thread. I sure hope you’re mailed a prize critter to him to make up for it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

First off Thank you for serving our country.I think it's a great idea you have,that way you get the experience and the consumer gets a great deal .Good luck and Thanks again John


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks John, I look farward to helping you this season if you need anything.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Closed


----------

